# FET - Pain after natural FET



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anyone help,I had a natural fet on friday 4th march.They had a lot of difficulty getting the catheter in,which caused me some discomfort.Since then I have had a dull ache and cramping in that area.Is this normal?
When I had my first ivf I had this pain in the 2ww,butit was caused by the cyclogest.This treatment I have had no drugs what soever.
Any advice would be good.
Thanks
love
jane
xxxxx


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Hi Jane,

I had nat fet no drugs at all and got dull aches and cramping during my 2ww.

Good luck

love Lisa


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Lisa, 
Well done on your Bfp as well.Gives me hope.
thanks 
love
jane
xxxx


----------

